# do they have programmers for the 1000 renegade yet??



## DownSouthBrute (Jan 2, 2012)

buyin me a 2012 renegade 1000 friday. have some money left over. wondering about the programmers for them, dual exhaust, clutch kit, whats the best snorkel kit for it, you guys know can am I dont. so if you dont mind i would greatly appreciate some of your time.. thanks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

best snork kit is building your own :rockn: :bigok:


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

DownSouthBrute said:


> buyin me a 2012 renegade 1000 friday. have some money left over. wondering about the programmers for them, dual exhaust, clutch kit, whats the best snorkel kit for it, you guys know can am I dont. so if you dont mind i would greatly appreciate some of your time.. thanks.


Depends how deep your pockets are man. Just kidding....
If I had to do it again this is what I would do:
Snork it myself
Put dual LTE on it
4" CATVOS lift 
30" MOTO monsters 
14" diesel wheels
/// clutch 

Call and talk to the guys at dynotec, they may have a PC5 they will turn loose. I can't say for certain there's a programmer made for the 1000 yet, however I know they will have an answer for you. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ thats pretty much my plans in a nutshell, except I bought a snorkel kit.....I'll say this much, don't buy a Mud Industries kit if you do decide to buy a kit, thats what I went with....mostly for the looks, but I had hell getting it together (it wasn't completely assembled) and I didn't get what I was expecting either. Otherwise though, I'm definitely getting LTE duals and a PC-V relatively soon, /// clutch and 4-6" lift down the road, and whatever else I find to make it unique along the way.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> ^ thats pretty much my plans in a nutshell, except I bought a snorkel kit.....I'll say this much, don't buy a Mud Industries kit if you do decide to buy a kit, thats what I went with....mostly for the looks, but I had hell getting it together (it wasn't completely assembled) and I didn't get what I was expecting either. Otherwise though, I'm definitely getting LTE duals and a PC-V relatively soon, /// clutch and 4-6" lift down the road, and whatever else I find to make it unique along the way.
> 
> -Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


Do you know Chris snider, Sharpie, the guy that has my old gade?? He's on XMM....I think he paid like 140 for his graphics kit, looks bad to the bone!!!! You wanna set it apart, I would do that too. 
On a different note, I just dropped another $400 for a graphics kit for my RzR. Dayum....when does it stop???? 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

LTE's are the best for a stock engine, but honestly for the 1000s they are coming out with a lot of new exhaust systems for them. I would wait a little bit on it and see what is released, + wait for dynos to see what will give you the most power.

I will say I like the Get Torqued duals on each side, looks awesome. But, if you insist on getting one now go LTE's.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

PC5's are available for the outty and renegade 1000. I would go with muzzy duals as they are making the most hp at the wheels right at 8hp. Theres dyno sheets to prove it, this things are making around 62rwhp stock.


----------



## DownSouthBrute (Jan 2, 2012)

thanks yall


----------

